# Best single 18650 Flashlight



## dondulah (Aug 12, 2011)

So we have seen enough of these threads over the years, but new lights are coming out all of the time, and the threads become outdated. In terms of quality of the body/switch, quality of beam, and of course output, what is the best out there right now under $150. Should have at least H,M,L and single 18650. Thanks in advance for your input.


Title edited for clarity - Norm


----------



## Billy Berue (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*

ZL SC600 gets my vote. (and a neutral version is due out next month, which should be even better IMO).


----------



## MashBill (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*



Billy Berue said:


> ZL SC600 gets my vote. (and a neutral version is due out next month, which should be even better IMO).


 
+1! There may be better lights out there, but I don't know of any. My SC60 and SC600 lights are my constant "go to" lights. Even if I am carrying a different light, I always have one of the SC's with me.


----------



## samgab (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 more. ZL SC600 FTW.


----------



## Johnno (Aug 12, 2011)

+100 on the Zebralight SC600. There are a few others out there that are at least in the same ball park, but they don't come close when you consider all aspects of the entire package. (Size, weight, modes, brightness, finish, interface, feel, etc.)


----------



## skyfire (Aug 12, 2011)

if you dont mind the extra size... My Armytek Predator has been my favorite single 18650 light since i got it.

great pocketable thrower, very low outputs, efficient, very well designed, best matte finish ive seen, perfect tint (since you're able to custom order which XP-G bin you want in yours).

My Previous favorite was a 18650 bored white C2, with McClicky switch, and NB warm XM-L drop-in.


----------



## TDK9 (Aug 12, 2011)

Spark SL6-800 is lighter then Zebralight SC600. Good EDC.
Armytek Predator is good flashlight, but isn't so comfortable to use.


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, the predator is also my favorite 18650 light. Real capable light too.


----------



## shortstack (Aug 12, 2011)

EagleTac T20C2 MK II XM-L High Output!!!! when the newest best led comes out you can simply swap the drop-ins.


----------



## mrlysle (Aug 12, 2011)

shortstack said:


> EagleTac T20C2 MK II XM-L High Output!!!! when the newest best led comes out you can simply swap the drop-ins.


 
I also have that light, and it's definitely a contender. But I'm giving the edge to my Zebralight SC600 because of what I feel is a better UI. Love this thing! And I really wish there was a lower low on the ET. But the head twist UI, which for me requires 2 hands is what puts it in second place behind the SC600. YMMV.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 12, 2011)

Those are tough requirements ... $150, 1x18650, at least three levels. My vote would go to the Pocket Rocket by Download. The 5th, 6th & 7th runs use the SST-50 & the 8th run has the XM-L - all are superb lights, selling new at $130. These sometimes come up in The Marketplace. 

I have the Ti version of the 8th run ($280), and would think the Al version would exhibit the same attention to detail at half the price. Flawless beam, simple UI, great quality.


----------



## flatline (Aug 12, 2011)

The Armytek Predator, I think, edges out the SC600 since it's already available in acceptable tints (neutral and warm...no high CRI, though :sigh: ) and doesn't have a gimmicky UI (no way to go straight to high if the light is already on? Really? ).

Get the predator if you need a thrower, else get the SC600w when it comes out. They're both best in class right now, so you can't go wrong with either unless you have special needs.

--flatline


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 12, 2011)

The SC600 is the best 18650 light I own, actually it's my favorite light I own no matter battery type.


----------



## TyJo (Aug 13, 2011)

You should look at Armytek. They are a new company but their customer service has been great and I love my light. Its programmable (very cool and fun, but can be challenging), you can choose your tint and reflector, and they are priced extremely well. There are lots of options out there but I recommend you check them out.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 13, 2011)

flatline said:


> The Armytek Predator, I think, edges out the SC600 since it's already available in acceptable tints (neutral and warm...no high CRI, though :sigh: ) and doesn't have a gimmicky UI (no way to go straight to high if the light is already on? Really? ).
> 
> Get the predator if you need a thrower, else get the SC600w when it comes out. They're both best in class right now, so you can't go wrong with either unless you have special needs.
> 
> --flatline


 
I ordered my Predator with a 90+ high CRI XP-G 3000k.

its UI is programmable, and the options for set-up is huge. and the "head tighten" position modes can easily be re-programmed on the fly. Ive found the programming UI better and easier to use then my HDS clicky.
only thing i dont like is that you require 2 hands to change modes, because you have to twist the bezel back and forth, or tighten or loosen the bezel.

but like many have said, if you want a thrower, the Predator is the best while still being able to fit in your front pocket.

SC600 is nice, bright, and compact. but for me, having to lock-out the tailcap gets irritating sometimes.

maybe a good p60 host, thatll fit an 18650? timeless format.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 13, 2011)

sc600 is one of those consensus lights around here. I already knew what most of the answers would be just from the title. 

I have a real aversion to the idea of specialized hobbyist batteries that require any maintenance beyond insert & discard, but if any light would ever motivate me to accept peeling off labels to make them fit, measuring voltages, & taking temperatures (or whatever else is required), it will be the sc600. A U.I. that can jump instantly to low or high, 750 to .1 lumens & everything in between, and all in a 4.2" x 1.1" form factor that's legitimately pocketable! So come on Z.L. hurry up with that q50 before I get in over my head & burn my house down or charge up a bomb!


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 13, 2011)

skyfire said:


> I ordered my Predator with a 90+ high CRI XP-G 3000k.
> 
> its UI is programmable, and the options for set-up is huge. and the "head tighten" position modes can easily be re-programmed on the fly. Ive found the programming UI better and easier to use then my HDS clicky.
> only thing i dont like is that you require 2 hands to change modes, because you have to twist the bezel back and forth, or tighten or loosen the bezel.
> ...



skyfire- I thought that was required only of the old z.l. models (with the larger buttons). Since they started putting in the newer, smaller, more recessed buttons that require more force to activate, have you read of anyone's turning on spontaneously in pocket?


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 13, 2011)

> maybe a good p60 host, that'll fit an 18650? timeless format.


+1

A very high quality light can be assembled for $150. 

Start with a SF C2 Centurion (hard anodized) that's currently on sale at LAPoliceGear for $54.99, then use coupon SECRET10 which lowers the price to $44.99. http://www.lapolicegear.com/surefire-c2-closeout.html

Have the light bored for 18650, between $20-$40 from a number of CPF members.

Purchase the drop in of your choice, with at least a dozen to pick from. I have not used the ThruNite version, but it gets great reviews here, has 3 levels, and is rated 300 lumens OTF: http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-3mode-p60-r5.html Be sure to use the discount code CPF2011 which discounts the order by 5%.

Not bad to end up with a light that has legendary SF durability, runs a high powered drop in (that can be swapped out when something more appealing comes along) & runs the most popular battery available :thumbsup:


----------



## Lighteous (Aug 13, 2011)

mrlysle said:


> I also have that light, and it's definitely a contender. But I'm giving the edge to my Zebralight SC600 because of what I feel is a better UI. Love this thing! And I really wish there was a lower low on the ET. But the head twist UI, which for me requires 2 hands is what puts it in second place behind the SC600. YMMV.


 
My thoughts exactly! I love the versatility of the ET's interchangeable modules (I have all four), but it really needs a lower low. The SC600 gets my vote.


----------



## flame2000 (Aug 13, 2011)

One vote for the soon to be release Zebralight SC600W! :thumbsup:
- Neutral tint
- Outstanding runtime and current regulation.
- Side clicky....when you pick up the light, the thumb is where it is!
- Low low mode of 0.1lm
- Best UI....quick access to low or high mode!
- Natural color....not the typical Black anodizing.

I wish they throw in a holster next time! :naughty:


----------



## OneBigDay (Aug 13, 2011)

If we are talking a dedicated light and not just a host, I would agree with the *SC600* at the moment. The UI and size to output ratio really make is stand out in the crowd.

The *download pocket rocket* would be my second choice and I actually like the styling of it better than the Zebralight, but the beam might not appeal to some who prefer a thrower. As mentioned by precisionworks the Aluminum version can be had for < $150. If you are trying to maximize output while minimizing size, this is a great choice.

See photo for size comparizon (pocket rocket is 3rd from right, SC600 is second from right).

Neither light is perfect but they both have enough great features go make them stand out IMO.


----------



## dondulah (Aug 13, 2011)

OneBigDay said:


> If we are talking a dedicated light and not just a host, I would agree with the *SC600* at the moment. The UI and size to output ratio really make is stand out in the crowd.
> 
> The *download pocket rocket* would be my second choice and I actually like the styling of it better than the Zebralight, but the beam might not appeal to some who prefer a thrower. As mentioned by precisionworks the Aluminum version can be had for < $150. If you are trying to maximize output while minimizing size, this is a great choice.
> 
> ...


 OneBigDay,

So you are saying the throw on the SC600 is significantly better? I wonder if it is worth the wait for the SC600W.


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 13, 2011)

Both have limited throw, but SC600 has almost no throw at all, it's one of the floodiest flashlights on the market.


----------



## OneBigDay (Aug 13, 2011)

dondulah said:


> OneBigDay,
> 
> So you are saying the throw on the SC600 is significantly better? I wonder if it is worth the wait for the SC600W.



Both lights (SC600 and DPR) tend towards flood, and of the two the Pocket Rocket is even more so.

I find that for my uses a light like the SC600 "throws" as far as I need it to. So of course YMMV and some may not like the beam profile. Some like floody lights and others don't. Not much I can do about that. I guess my point is that IMO the SC600 is a really impressive light for general use and should at least be considered if you are looking for the "best" 1x18650.

If you get to the point where you are considering the SC600 but on the fence, spend some time reading the SC600 thread and see what people like and don't like about it.


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 13, 2011)

Scubie please read Rule #12 - Norm


----------



## dondulah (Aug 14, 2011)

Any other thoughts?


----------



## IMSabbel (Aug 14, 2011)

TDK9 said:


> Spark SL6-800 is lighter then Zebralight SC600. Good EDC.


Agree with that. Its now my favorite 18650 light. And its _bright_. My collegues already gotten used to bright lights, but that ones still managed to blow them away...


----------



## Vortus (Aug 14, 2011)

Eagletac T20C2 MkII, I like the UI as is, and its module system means you can change the led/power to suit your taste. Or any solid P60 host with your choice of drop-in.


----------



## dondulah (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks all, I may take a look down the road at the T20C2 or the SC600W but am sold on the Armytech Predator for now. Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## tsask (Aug 14, 2011)

flame2000 said:


> One vote for the soon to be release Zebralight SC600W! :thumbsup:
> - Neutral tint
> - Outstanding runtime and current regulation.
> - Side clicky....when you pick up the light, the thumb is where it is!
> ...


This Summer Ive gone from HDS twisty high CRI to TerraLux Lightstar 80 warm white & LumaPower Trust 2 EDC combo to XENO E03 neutral......Hopefully this will be my next light in neutral of course. Now I want power and high CRI both! (BTW the HDS 18650 twisty sapphire lens hi cri is the second most expensive light I own, I enjoyed the "feel" of such a quality piece of technology craftmanship and machining and performance. I went back to one handed operation instead of twisty.)
The Zebralight SC600 warm tint should be just a little more than half the price of my sapphire lens hi cri HDS 18650 twisty, So another $100 to satisfy "my LED addiction" seems like a deal LOL!!! From what I've read here that light should be available sometime in September. Gives me time to sell some plasma or put kidney up for sale on eaahbaye heh heh heh j/k LMAO!


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*



MashBill said:


> +1! There may be better lights out there, but I don't know of any. My SC60 and SC600 lights are my constant "go to" lights. Even if I am carrying a different light, I always have one of the SC's with me.


Of course *there is no "BEST"*, but...

I vote overall winner is the ZebraLight SC60w. However depending on your needs the ZebraLight SC600 is also a real winner. If you need lots of throw, then look at some of the other suggestions.


----------



## tre (Aug 14, 2011)

skyfire said:


> ISC600 is nice, bright, and compact. but for me, having to lock-out the tailcap gets irritating sometimes.



FYI, you don't have to lock out the SC600 tailcap. The button is much more recessed and also takes more pressure to turn on. It is far different from any prior Zebralight and there is no way it would accidently turn on in your pocket. I've carried mine in my pocket many times and it has not turned on and I never lock it out. Trust me, it would be near impossible for an accidental turn on in the pocket.


----------



## juplin (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*

ZebraLight SC600 is the best.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*

I don't have the SC600, because I chose to get a V20C instead, and I am happy with my choice. I know it's not as bright, but it's plenty bright for my needs, and I love the simplicity of the UI. It doesn't get much simpler than "Twist to on, continue twisting to desired brightness." So, I can't say for sure that I like the V20C better than the SC600, but I'm pretty sure I would if I had both 

Sunwayman's V20C gets my vote for best 18650 light.


----------



## TyJo (Aug 14, 2011)

dondulah said:


> Thanks all, I may take a look down the road at the T20C2 or the SC600W but am sold on the Armytech Predator for now. Thanks for all of your input.


Nice choice. They are new, but no other light offers the features that they do at such a good price. I HIGHLY recommend the High CRI XPG as your emitter choice. If you want super throw go with the smooth reflector, if you want a throw/spill balance and big hot spot go with the orange peel. I was accidentally shipped the OP reflector but found it better for my use then the smooth reflector that I had previously (it was one of the old defective ones). The programming is challenging, but if you need help I'm sure you will find it. Once you get the programming it's not so bad (and you don't have to program the light if you are happy with the default settings).


----------



## dondulah (Aug 14, 2011)

TyJo said:


> Nice choice. They are new, but no other light offers the features that they do at such a good price. I HIGHLY recommend the High CRI XPG as your emitter choice. If you want super throw go with the smooth reflector, if you want a throw/spill balance and big hot spot go with the orange peel. I was accidentally shipped the OP reflector but found it better for my use then the smooth reflector that I had previously (it was one of the old defective ones). The programming is challenging, but if you need help I'm sure you will find it. Once you get the programming it's not so bad (and you don't have to program the light if you are happy with the default settings).



Now that was some specific info I was looking for. Thanks a mill!


----------



## TyJo (Aug 14, 2011)

dondulah said:


> Now that was some specific info I was looking for. Thanks a mill!


Just saw your other thread... make sure you do some research before you decide. I have found the extra lumens aren't worth the sacrifice in tint/CRI... some feel otherwise.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 14, 2011)

tre said:


> FYI, you don't have to lock out the SC600 tailcap. The button is much more recessed and also takes more pressure to turn on. It is far different from any prior Zebralight and there is no way it would accidently turn on in your pocket. I've carried mine in my pocket many times and it has not turned on and I never lock it out. Trust me, it would be near impossible for an accidental turn on in the pocket.


 
my apologizes for that statement, thanks for correcting me.
im really glad ZL has been able to do that. I still use my ZL headlamps all the time, and im definitely not a fan of locking them out all the time.

@ dondulah, congratz on the predator, i think its a really good deal for such a light. the predator has been out since the beginning of the year, and ive only seen 1 for resale on the marketplace.
for me, its definitely a keeper, it actually replaced 3 of my lights.

if you have problem with programming it, theres a great youtube video by cheapsteel. (i hope i spelled that right)


----------



## flatline (Aug 14, 2011)

TyJo said:


> Nice choice. They are new, but no other light offers the features that they do at such a good price. I HIGHLY recommend the High CRI XPG as your emitter choice. If you want super throw go with the smooth reflector, if you want a throw/spill balance and big hot spot go with the orange peel. I was accidentally shipped the OP reflector but found it better for my use then the smooth reflector that I had previously (it was one of the old defective ones). The programming is challenging, but if you need help I'm sure you will find it. Once you get the programming it's not so bad (and you don't have to program the light if you are happy with the default settings).



How much throw do you sacrifice with the orange peel reflector?

I normally buy floody lights, but the whole point of the predator is that it's a small thrower. If I can have the nicer beam and keep 90% of the throw, then the OP reflector is probably what I want. 

--flatline


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd like to recommend Skilhunt defier X1(XM-L). It has a gold-plated copper fins on the head 
performs very good heat dissipation. You can use the high mode for a long time without 
changing to med. or low mode due to heat.
You can choose the reflector type between SMO and OP.


----------



## dondulah (Aug 15, 2011)

candle lamp said:


> I'd like to recommend Skilhunt defier X1(XM-L). It has a gold-plated copper fins on the head
> performs very good heat dissipation. You can use the high mode for a long time without
> changing to med. or low mode due to heat.
> You can choose the reflector type between SMO and OP.


It does look impressive. I wish it had a true low setting. Beautiful looking light though.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 15, 2011)

dondulah said:


> It does look impressive. I wish it had a true low setting. Beautiful looking light though.



The light's low mode is higher than the low mode of the other lights, I think.
According to the spec., the low is 100 lumens.


----------



## veedo (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*



Bigmac_79 said:


> I don't have the SC600, because I chose to get a V20C instead, and I am happy with my choice. I know it's not as bright, but it's plenty bright for my needs, and I love the simplicity of the UI. It doesn't get much simpler than "Twist to on, continue twisting to desired brightness." So, I can't say for sure that I like the V20C better than the SC600, but I'm pretty sure I would if I had both
> 
> Sunwayman's V20C gets my vote for best 18650 light.


 
i really like the looks of the v20c, looks solid. can you comment on the build quality? i think its a good balance between size and output, yet with rugged looking construction. never held one yet though.


----------



## arek98 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*

New RRT-15 looks very promising. Can use CR123 if needed. Forward clicky switch with signaling possibility. Ring for infinite brightness control.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*



veedo said:


> i really like the looks of the v20c, looks solid. can you comment on the build quality? i think its a good balance between size and output, yet with rugged looking construction. never held one yet though.


 
I haven't subjected it to the bathtub or the sidewalk yet, but this light seems very solid to me. I really like the feel of it in my hand, it has a good weight to it that makes it seem sturdy. The threads are well made, the tailcap comes on and off very smoothly. The size is just about right for my hand, much smaller and it would be a little uncomfortable. 

My favorite thing about the build of this light is the magnetic control ring. It operates extremely smoothly, and responds well. There is nothing cheap about the feel of it, it feels like it will last quite a long time.

We'll see how it holds up to use over time, but I have no doubt it will prove to be extremely durable.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*

That would be T20C Sunwayman. 438Ansi Lm and special build UI. 
Pics from the switch mechanism. (haven't seen this before in my other lights)


----------



## TyJo (Aug 16, 2011)

flatline said:


> How much throw do you sacrifice with the orange peel reflector?
> 
> I normally buy floody lights, but the whole point of the predator is that it's a small thrower. If I can have the nicer beam and keep 90% of the throw, then the OP reflector is probably what I want.
> 
> --flatline


I can't say because my old smooth light was defective (did not draw 1.5A). The OP predator can almost throw as far as my Fenix TK30 that I modded with a warm MCE, that's about the only comparison I have.
EDIT: IIRC the smooth predator beamshots showed a pretty intense hotspot (which makes sense based on the deep reflector). If you primarily stick to floody lights I think the OP might be for you, it transitions well with a big hotspot, its a good beam. If you need a thrower get the smooth.


----------



## dondulah (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*



Bigmac_79 said:


> I haven't subjected it to the bathtub or the sidewalk yet, but this light seems very solid to me. I really like the feel of it in my hand, it has a good weight to it that makes it seem sturdy. The threads are well made, the tailcap comes on and off very smoothly. The size is just about right for my hand, much smaller and it would be a little uncomfortable.
> 
> My favorite thing about the build of this light is the magnetic control ring. It operates extremely smoothly, and responds well. There is nothing cheap about the feel of it, it feels like it will last quite a long time.
> 
> We'll see how it holds up to use over time, but I have no doubt it will prove to be extremely durable.


 
Hos is the output and throw on your Sunawayman?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*



dondulah said:


> Hos is the output and throw on your Sunawayman?


 
I haven't done much real testing with it outside yet, but I will say that I really like the throw to flood ratio on this light. It doesn't have super throw, but it does throw really well, and has generous spill around the hot spot. I would say this is a well balanced light, maybe leaning a little to throw (for a light that can be edc'd).

The output is spectacular. It's more light than I would ever need indoors (the hot spot on max is too bright to look at comfortably inside), and plenty for most outside tasks as well. The low output seems higher than advertised, but still low enough to get around the bedroom without walking up my wife.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*

V20C for me!

Runner's up:

JB 3M XML
ZL SC600
Xeno G42V2
TK21U2
LT ED20
Klarus XT10
Olight i6

With so many good lights in the single 18650 range, very hard to decide! Choose what appeals to your senses and not just on the posts here. Was in the same shoes until i settled for the V20C coz it looks cool and the magnetic ring got sorted out. No PWM for this one!


----------



## CamoNinja (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*

Out of the lights mentioned I chose the Scorpion V2 with the turbohead. Awesome light.


----------



## Chidwack (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Best single 18650*



roadkill1109 said:


> V20C for me!
> 
> Runner's up:
> 
> ...




Roadkill. I have been looking for someone who has a Xeno G42V2. Is it possable to give us a small review? Maybe start a different post so this one isn't hi jacked. I'm interested in it's throw compared to some of the other high throw lights.


----------



## ciccio90 (Jan 24, 2012)

what you think about the xebra H600? against the sc600 it win or not? i love they but i considerer the H600 because it is more little and portable! you?


----------



## shipwreck (Jan 25, 2012)

shortstack said:


> EagleTac T20C2 MK II XM-L High Output!!!! when the newest best led comes out you can simply swap the drop-ins.



+1000


----------



## gopajti (Jan 25, 2012)

my favourite set

*Spark SL6S-740NW + Panasonic NCR18650A, 3100mAh + XTAR WP2 II*


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 25, 2012)

SC60w for EDC.
SC600w for the wow factor.

G27


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 25, 2012)

Klarus XT11 - Much better UI for me, no two handed op needed, all tail cap clicks, comes on in high, has full on or momentary, 600 lumens on high, ~ 100 on medium, and ~ 10 lumens on low, instant strobe access if needed. Has good throw, and good spill, excellent compromise in throw/flood.


----------



## thaugen (Jan 25, 2012)

I am a new owner and big an of the Eagletac G25C2. Solid tank of a light with a spectacular UI, lots of power, long runtimes and lots of fun accessories.


----------



## opiy (Feb 18, 2012)

I was researching this very same thing (single 18650 light) and I just placed an order for the Zebralight SC600 because its small package, weight, and looks to have an easy enough UI. All the great reviews helped alot also. I bought it because I need something I can just throw in my pocket while I work and if its small enough maybe even as a EDC but I might get a Sunwayman M10R R5 for that. I didn't really need throw so that wasn't a huge priority for me.


----------



## ROB21 (Feb 19, 2012)

Along these lines, any passionate thoughts on the 18650 batteries themselves? That Panasonic battery looks like a top contender; are there any others that stand out in terms of build quality, performance, high mAh ratings, etc.?


----------



## Norm (Feb 19, 2012)

ROB21 said:


> Along these lines, any passionate thoughts on the 18650 batteries themselves? That Panasonic battery looks like a top contender; are there any others that stand out in terms of build quality, performance, high mAh ratings, etc.?



Please ask your question here Forum: Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included it is off topic here. 

Thanks Norm


----------



## ciccio90 (Feb 21, 2012)

for me, the zebra H600!


----------



## PayBack (Feb 21, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> Both have limited throw, but SC600 has almost no throw at all, it's one of the floodiest flashlights on the market.



Thanks, and asnwer to my question before I need to ask it. I have the Pocket Rocket but wondered if getting an SC600 would make more sense for when I go tramping. I assumed with so much output it would throw by pure muscle. 

Strange though, the GoingGear review showed it doing OK out to 100 metres... or Yards IIRC.


----------



## Pete2s (Feb 22, 2012)

The Sunwayman lights like the V20C and T20C look great but I can't believe they don't come with a pocket clip.


----------



## Streak (Feb 22, 2012)

Klarus XT11 for flood with a little throw or Crelant 7g5 V2 which has the option to run a single or 2 18650's, for throw with a little flood.


----------



## chtaube (Feb 22, 2012)

I own the Zebralight SC600w since a few weeks only, but it is already my favorite 18650 flashlight! Its brightness modes from moonlight to turbo are suitable for all kinds of use, the user interface is nice, it is incredibly compact in size and I really like the neutral white tint of the LED. Additionally, I am glad that the Zebralight flashlights I own are NOT of black color, like all the others I have.


----------



## madecov (Feb 22, 2012)

My two current favorites are the
Thrunite Scorpion v2
Klarus XT-11


----------



## nanucq (Feb 22, 2012)

PayBack said:


> ...Strange though, the GoingGear review showed it doing OK out to 100 metres... or Yards IIRC.



And IT IS OK to 100m (and even a bit more), but with 750 Lm SC600 is a flooder, and a very good one


----------



## diesel79 (Feb 22, 2012)

Although it's not going to have the highest output Id look into a Malkoff MD2 with one of his dropins


----------



## PayBack (Feb 22, 2012)

nanucq said:


> And IT IS OK to 100m (and even a bit more), but with 750 Lm SC600 is a flooder, and a very good one



Thanks, hmmm well that's about all I need from a non thrower so now I'm tempted... but want an MX11 too


----------



## mr.snakeman (Feb 23, 2012)

Although a bit over the $150 price limit my favorite 18650 light for the moment is my SWM V10R Ti with a Ku Ti 18650 tube, switch and clip. Am EDCing it as I write this (hanging off my left shirt pocket).


----------



## dbare (Mar 24, 2012)

My choice is the ZebraLight *SC60w*. Considering buying the SC600w which will likely change my view. Can't decide whether to "move up" or not. Decisions, decisions...:huh:


----------



## Changchung (Mar 24, 2012)

I will ask if you what kind of flashlight are looking for? 

Handlamp or Headlamp???

The 80% of my lights are headlamps, I preffer had me hands free to work it, if you think in a headlamp you cant miss the H600 I just received mine in W that is neutral instead of Warm and I love it, I have others Zebralights but this one is the best. 


SFMI4UT


----------



## GeoBruin (Mar 24, 2012)

I have the SC600 and it is a great light, but if I had to choose a single 18650 light to be the last light I would ever own, it would be a Malkoff MD2 with an M61w and a high low ring.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## newguy88 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'd love to reopen this thread and here what 2016 thinks regarding the best single 18650 flashlight.. Anyone? anyone???


----------



## Bill S. (Feb 16, 2016)

In 2016, for me it's still the Zebralight sc62w.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 16, 2016)

newguy88 said:


> I'd love to reopen this thread and here what 2016 thinks regarding the best single 18650 flashlight.. Anyone? anyone???



Best at what though? Brightness? Throw? Flood? Features? UI? CRI? Fit and Finish? Durability? For the money? exc. 

Its a very subjective question.


----------



## Grizzman (Feb 16, 2016)

You know.....the best. 

When a light is the best, you don't have to mess with silly identifiers. :naughty:


----------



## Changchung (Feb 17, 2016)

My favorite is the DQG Tiny Ⅲ


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 17, 2016)

For me, it's my EagleTac DX30LC2 Neutral. Although they call it neutral, it looks warm to me. The overall size, feel, beam-pattern and color, forward clicky tail button are all features that appeal to me. And before I bought it, I knew that it would ALWAYS default to high when the tail button is pressed. Only a small fraction of the time do I want to start off in low; so just holding the side button down while pressing the tail button gets it done; no biggie...


----------



## druidmars (Feb 17, 2016)

Eagletac g25c2 mk2 nw is the one I grab most of the times.


----------

